# Aluminum Vs. Steel Dump Insert



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Long story short, it looks like i'm keep my 97 for a bit longer due to several issues in finding and financially securing a dump truck at this time. Instead for the time being i'm looking for a dump insert for the truck. I have found a steel and an aluminum truckcraft, both used and both with good prices on them. I will more than likely look at both this weekend. Is there any downsides to the aluminum one other than if i wanted to weld something to it it would have to be aluminum and i would have to TIG it on there? I think i'll be bringing one home this weekend regardless of what i choose but i just wanted to get some ideas on this before i start driving around!

Thanks guys,


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well aluminum or stainless would be nice you could always through a spreader on the back to spread bulk and obviously less rust issues. just a thought I never owned an insert though


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll never regret buying an aluminum truckcraft!!!


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

i have a 8 ft aluminum truck craft tc 120 its buy fare the best 1 i have had it will dump 4 ton with no problemit has the telascopic cylender now i just need to find the tc 130 deicer


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Mechanically speaking the telescopic ones look like the best way to lift a heavy load. I know I want one but also require it to sit close to the bed. Some are 5-6 in up. I need to climb in and out dozens of times a day. The main stress will probably occur when its lifted and you back up and slam on the brakes to break it free. I thought about the aliuminum frame but havn't heard any issues.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Brought home a barely used 8' aluminum truckcraft yesterday morning! Heading to the shop in a minute to put it in. I'm glad I went this route for sure


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

jklawn&Plow;1268960 said:


> Mechanically speaking the telescopic ones look like the best way to lift a heavy load. I know I want one but also require it to sit close to the bed. Some are 5-6 in up. I need to climb in and out dozens of times a day. The main stress will probably occur when its lifted and you back up and slam on the brakes to break it free. I thought about the aliuminum frame but havn't heard any issues.


That's why u want a truckcraft with the front mount cylinder... Most others use sizzor lifts and sit real high in the bed....


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds good I thought it was either Truckcraft or LilTipster . Like the Cab protector on the Truckcraft.
What'd you get it for?


----------

